# Holes in Cables



## lizzieq (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it normal to get holes to the left of cables? Am using an aran weight with 6mm needles so the knitting is looser. Simple cable with just 10 stitches, 5 infront, 5 behind.
Have tried tightening my tension on the 1st stitch after the cable but still holey!
Its for a large throw so if i can't get rid of holes may start with a non-cable pattern.
Thanks everyone


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My cables have holes too but they don't show unless the item is stretched out.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

A honking big hole on the side of cables is normal. They don't show like lace holes, though.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

lizzieq said:


> Is it normal to get holes to the left of cables? Am using an aran weight with 6mm needles so the knitting is looser. Simple cable with just 10 stitches, 5 infront, 5 behind.
> Have tried tightening my tension on the 1st stitch after the cable but still holey!
> Its for a large throw so if i can't get rid of holes may start with a non-cable pattern.
> Thanks everyone


are there purl sts on both sides of the cable? if there are, you can purl in the back to tighten and the hole should close up... how you pick up the sts does not affect the appearance of the pattern


----------



## lizzieq (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all but after spending the afternoon doing various swatches think I'm going to do the pattern 'Dans Afghan' on Ravelry which uses yarn over for a 'sort of' cable effect. Looks nice & is VERY easy to do!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

To keep the holes very small which I heard about and I have tried it on my berets is to knit the cable stitches TBL at the beginning of each cross of the cable. I found my holes were nigh on invisbile. I will send you a PM.


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

What is "TBL"?


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

through the back loop


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanx!!!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I just give the working yarn an extra tug to keep the holes small.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

When I do a cable,after slipping the stitches on to the cable needle and knitting the other stitches, I transfer the stitches on the cable needle back on to the left-hand needle then knit in the usual way.It is much easier to get the tension right- and no holes.


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> When I do a cable,after slipping the stitches on to the cable needle and knitting the other stitches, I transfer the stitches on the cable needle back on to the left-hand needle then knit in the usual way.It is much easier to get the tension right- and no holes.


I haven't tried cables in a long time because of the holey issue. I think I'm going to find a pattern and do up a swatch using this trick and see how it goes! Thanks!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## lizzieq (Oct 2, 2011)

Mavisb & mac.worrall - thanks to a combination of both of your suggestions (am trying both so don't know which one it is!) I am doing cables with NO holes. Brilliant. Thank you


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You are very welcome Lizzieg. I only make recommendations if I have tried it.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

mavisb said:


> You are very welcome Lizzieg. I only make recommendations if I have tried it.


Cheers!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

mavisb said:


> To keep the holes very small which I heard about and I have tried it on my berets is to knit the cable stitches TBL at the beginning of each cross of the cable. I found my holes were nigh on invisbile. I will send you a PM.


thanks for the tip. will try it next time and before i teach my mom how to do cables


----------

